# Theatre Royal, Merthyr Tydfil - March 2012



## kellisurbex (Mar 13, 2012)

Opened 1891 - Closed 1982
Set into a sloping site opposite Penydarren Park, the main building appears heavy and inelegant, mainly due to unsympathetic alteration. There is a lower block attached to the right. The main block has a 5-bay rendered brick façe of two storeys, plus a blind attic over. The original ground floor arrangement of seven arched doors, grouped 2+3+2, has had its symmetry upset by the insertion of a wider entrance in place of the left hand pair. The centre door retains its segmental pediment hood but the crowning cornice and parapet together with the tall central pediment have all been demolished. The prominent inscription THEATRE ROYAL remains over the first floor centre. There is a corrugated iron fly tower. The block to the right, Thespian House, originally had an interesting architectural treatment, domestic in scale but with a heavily crenellated parapet. The right hand end was recessed with a canted bay and this is the only remaining evidence of the original character of what is now a virtually featureless front. The auditorium dates from the late 1920s, though the ceiling is suspected of being earlier. It is an excellent example of its time with a single balcony, Art Deco ornament, proscenium with stepped surround and flanking organ pipe niches.

Currently work has started on the side house and eventually the theatre is to be turned into flats. Unfortunately, there's no access.. we were fortunate enough to bump into a kind man with keys  The only downside was that we were a bit pushed for time so photos are a bit rushed, sorry  





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


Thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 13, 2012)

I was around here a few weeks back, across the road in the YMCA building. Was hoping to see the inside of this place so very greatful to see your photographs...Love number 10!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 13, 2012)

Brilliant photos.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Mar 14, 2012)

kellisurbex said:


> Currently work has started on the side house and eventually the theatre is to be turned into flats.






kellisurbex said:


> Unfortunately, there's no access..



Don't we know it! Its not cheap to trundle up and down the 465 once a week or so for the last few years to find out if this place has opened up*.



kellisurbex said:


> we were fortunate enough to bump into a kind man with keys



Thats handy!



kellisurbex said:


> The only downside was that we were a bit pushed for time so photos are a bit rushed, sorry



Don't be, wanted to see inside her for AGES, everyone thanks you for the shots you've brought us 

Thanks for these - CS

* Although, second prize is to race round the Gurnos pissing the yokels off


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 14, 2012)

You've been really busy!


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 14, 2012)

Apart from the general neglect, it saddens me greatly when I see a theatre, a place of creativity and art, for those with talent, imagination and sufficient intellect to appreciate a play, reduced to a bingo hall - the last bastion of the ignorant. It doesnt take much imagination to visualise the actors backstage preparing for a performance, and then a slow disolve into obese women angrilly staring at random numbers on a card. What, I wonder, does it say of society. OK Rant over.


----------



## TrefforestGump (May 13, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Don't be, wanted to see inside her for AGES, everyone thanks you for the shots you've brought us :



me too! Fab to see inside!


----------

